# Whole House - Kohler, Briggs & Stratton, Cummins - Which One?



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

I made a decision to go with a 20Kw to 24Kw standby generator. Preferable packaged with the automated transfer switch. I am in the 5-6K range for the generator, hard stop.
A friend of mine will subcontract the electricians, plumbersand all other hands to get this install done. Specialized companies here in Houston are charging an arm and leg for an install like this  Is CRAZY

So any pros and cons on the 3 brands? I've done a lot of reserach on Kohler and they look solid.
Recomandation is to go with a generic transwer switch (two control wires, on and off) to avoid the proprietary stuff? No idea here.
Maintenance, which one is easier to maintain and lasts longer?
Reliability, which one is more reliable?
Warranty? Kohler is like 5 years, 2000 hours

Anything else I should consider?
Any other ways to save money?
Any other brands in this price range?

And NO, no Generac here, they all crap I hear.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*Cummins*
and
CAT are my choices for good larger backup gens
but most of them run more bucks....
try to stick with an lower rpm gen unit
i think it is 1800 rpm...
they just work way better and last longer too!! and less noise as well!

for me i prefer a manual tri fuel system...

just keep in mind the last natural gas and power outage down in your neck of the woods...

I use natural gas as my primary fuel here....
and have propane and gasoline as my backup fuel choices...


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks partner. We never lost natural gas during all huricanse we had for the past 20 years here in Houston. The Feb freeze we had, again natural gas was on all the time. 
1800rpm will add an extra 4K on top of what I plan to spend  I will work with 3600 rpm for now


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool
maybe you are on the same branch we are here in iowa??
we are lucky here to have an natural gas pumping station 20 miles from here...
we have yet to not have natural gas here...
super lucky!

some places in iowa they were not so lucky in the last 3 years due to wind and tornado's up rooting trees with main lines in the roots..
they had to shut down the main natural gas feeds to those towns for 4 weeks! 
now they have a new hub system so the natural gas can be zoned and back feed if needed.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I like the 1800 rpm liquid cooled Cummins RS series for whole house backup. I suppose their 3600 RPM units would do if you don't care about the noise and you only intend on using it for short periods.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Going this big why go tri fuel? Go diesel!

Fuel of fuel conditioner and it lasts for years( unlike gas and its 1 month shelf life)

Keep a drum if fuel on hand and you will be good for days. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a friend who has a Kohler whole-house generator. He likes it. It's a twin cylinder air cooled unit. Not sure about the power output. Probably around 20k watts if I had to guess.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

The question I'd be asking is which of the three have "reputable" service in your area which includes an inventory of parts. Any electrician will install one, you can buy from most of the big box stores, etc. Installing and servicing, particularly when PC boards are involved, is a whole 'nother thing. Not fun to be sitting in the dark waiting for a board to be shipped in, doesn't seem to matter if it's warranty or you're paying. JMHO


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup simple gens work the best for total emergency!
for me I like the red cool aid and bleed Honda red! LOL!!
and yellow ..... for cat....

just make sure you get a gen that fits for you and your system!
and make sure you can get parts!

and if you are not able to do your own service or installation.
find a real good place.... that is hard to do these days!
some of the good service shops are over whelmed with new clients..
and have had to hire on new help that maybe an unmeasured quantity...
I have been hearing that down in texas...
lots of new places springing up...
they might be good or just a flash in the pan...

cat service group is good all over the usa...
if the local guys get stumped they fly in the factory guys!


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks partner. I can do maintenance myself as I worked on V12 engines in my days. For fun. I know my way around tools and even electronics. Heck I can change any board for that mater, all the way from computers, HVAC, PLC's, ICS, you name it. I am a hands on kind of guy and if I don't know it, I reseach it and ask it. I am not shy of any work, no matter how hard it is. Besides now days, for a simple job them companies charge an arm and leg man. Is like they're going to retire on us LOL 

Installation, I rather leave that to the pro's. A good plumber and licensed electrician will do as the permits here required licensed pros. I can be the 
general contractor that oversees the project and pay the bill LOL. But I won't pay the ENORMOUS margin some of those comopanies are asking. My neigboor paid 28K for a 30KW Kohler install. I am like WHAT?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, there's something going on with contractors. Anyone tried to hire an electrician or plumber for a simple couple of hour job? Can't do it. First, they have to come out and give you an estimate, then they "dispatch" a couple of guys one of which stands around and you pay through the nose. I always did all that myself, but now, due to age and physical issues have to call someone. I'm still in shock at the estimate a guy gave me to paint the inside of a 1600 sqft house. AND that was with me supplying paint, brushes, rollers, drop cloth's, etc. We're in Southern Ohio, out in the country, not a high cost urban area.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most contractors will not run a job now for less than $20k...
they are steering for the BIG corporate jobs.
and $125 to 250 per hour!

things are about to go higher again....
just watch!


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't like to pay repair and maintenance costs either. But I try to remember that it's expensive for a person to support herhis family; and as noted above, it's about to get worse.

Looking to the future, all of us and our families will have to pay the $ trillions of benefit programs that our nation currently is piling up upon itself. And these expenses don't even include the consequences of all the new paths being planned and being executed by our Federal government in so many areas of our lives.


----------

